# Winlite (XP 64bit)



## Th0rn0 (May 4, 2009)

So I have just installed winlite. It is a barebones version of windows XP 64bit. And I tell you, it flys! Its insanely fast. It added a extra 1000 points to my 3dmark06 score from my Vista bench.

Although I have one problem. Well two but anyway...

In the command prompt, command commands like ping and ipconfig do not work. It says ''ping' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable prgram or batch file.'

Thoughts? As I really need these commands.

The other problem is also that I cant change my login from user_01 to Th0rn0. But that aint a problem really


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

You have installed Winlite, i.e they have taken tons of stuff out of it. Which obviously includes the ping and ipconfig commands.

I have had nothing but trouble with "lite" builds.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 4, 2009)

I didn't make it. I was jsut wondering if there was anyway of getting them back with DLLs or whatever.

And I'm actually liking winlite. It actually stable and works rather well. Of course this is not my prenament OS. Waiting on a decent cersion of W7.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Decent version of Windows 7? They have all been decent since 7000 IMO. 7100 is the best tho 

Feels like a finished OS to me. You might be able to get hold of the exes responsbile for those commands if you are lucky


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2009)

They are executables. They're located in system32. 
As for it actually being stable, I highly doubt a normal installation is less stable.


----------

